# Boots suggestion for Flow NX2-SE binding?



## ssang (Dec 28, 2012)

Hi,

Thank you for reading/input in advance. 
I am looking for boots that will fit into NX2-SE binding from Flow.

I owned 04 Flow bindings. Back then, some of boots from other brands than Flow and Flow bindings did not fit together well. 

1. Is fitting between Flow bindings/other brand boots still the issue?
2. Any suggestion for boots that may fit well or please, share your good experience with NXT or NX22 bindings?

*** Of course, I am going to check and make sure if the boots are comfortable and do not cause any pain to my feet 

Thank you and happy new year.


----------



## Slush Puppie (Aug 15, 2011)

Sorry to be slightly flippant but you need to boot that fits your foot more than one that fits the binding. The binding adjustment should accommodate most if not all boots if you set it up right.


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

Show a preference to Flow boots because they are designed to work best with Flow bindings. *BUT*, you need the boot that fits your foot best. Flow bindings depend on a good fitting boot first and foremost.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

With all the above said. I had Van Mantra's and they fit my feet great but were a little to bulky with my 2010 Flow NXT-ATSE's. They worked but again rubbed a bit.

With my NX2 SE's I have the K2 Ryker's and they fit my feet great, and fit well with my new Flows.


----------



## surfinsnow (Feb 4, 2010)

john doe said:


> Show a preference to Flow boots because they are designed to work best with Flow bindings. *BUT*, you need the boot that fits your foot best. Flow bindings depend on a good fitting boot first and foremost.


I took this approach, John. I bought Flow 'The One' boots (lace) because they're designed with heel cuts that better accommodate the high back without rubbing, and they're very stiff, great for use with the NXT-FR (which I still have, but don't think they make anymore). Mine were 2009, and I LOVED them. Super comfy, even with laces only had to tie 'em up once, rarely needed to readjust during the day. They had a one year warranty...halfway through my second season (out of warranty), the entire side seam on my back foot blew out. Separated about 4-5 inches. It was "hidden" inside the binding, so I was able to gorilla glue it closed, and the liner kept my foot warm. The repair would last for most of another day, then more glue. Sucks. I really liked them, but I just bought a new pair of Thirty Two Focus Boas...and haven't missed the flows at all since. The Focus is pretty low profile, but it still has a slightly more squared off heel, which doesn't fit the Flow bindings as well. I wish I could recommend the Flow boots, because they were awesome for one season. But $300 is a lot to spend just to throw them away after less than two seasons.


----------

